# 2 new paphs longipetalum and hainenense



## troy (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2016)

You got your plants! Good for you, Troy.


----------



## troy (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks the hainenese has 2 new starts the longipetalum has 1 they both have good root systems, thanks to fello st member hugoorchids


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2016)

Good for you, the one I had is having difficulties so I couldn't send it away. So I bought another! Guess I'll keep it now!


----------



## troy (Jul 1, 2016)

Well eric if you want sell it


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 3, 2016)

at least you know they flower.


----------

